# 1 Peter 5:7



## ServantofGod (Feb 26, 2008)

"...casting all your anxieties on Him, because He cares for you."


This is such a simple verse, so this is a real stupid question, but one I cannot find the answer for:

How does one "cast all anxieties" upon Christ? Is it a mental acceptance that Christ has all in control? Is it through prayer or meditation on verses of promise? Or is it a work of the Spirit that we cannot obtain on our own?


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 26, 2008)

It is by humbling ourselves, acknowledging that we are not God, and that our problems are really _His_ problems. He is in control. Actually, the text says that "casting our cares" on him is actually a means of accomplishing the main verb of the sentence "humble yourselves..."

More here:
http://www.cckpca.org/sermonfiles/1peter/20080127AM_Fred Greco_1Peter_24.mp3


----------

